# alte Corel-Versionen deinstallieren?



## gbaa (17. Dezember 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob es nötig oder sinnvoll ist, eine alte Corel Draw Version zu deinstallieren, wenn ein Upgrade erfolgt ist?

Ich hatte Version 11 und jetzt X3. Obwohl meine Daten unter Version 14 gespeichert werden, habe ich vor den Dateiein ein Icon von Version 11. Klicke ich entsprechende Datei an, startet Version 11 und es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Grafik-Anhang).

Beim Kauf der X3-Version sagte man mir, man könne mehrere Versionen laufen lassen. War das Verkäufer-Inkompetenz?

Ich bitte um Antworten aus Erfahrung und keine Fragen, wie z.B. "was willst du mit zwei Corel-Versionen"? oder "Corel ist eh Mist". Danke.


----------

